# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime ditelindjen Izabella :)

## elsaa

Izabella te uroj nga zemra urime ditelindjen. Te deshiroj edhe 100 vite te lumtura dhe plot gezime. 

Gezuar.... Te ngreme nje dolli se bashku  :buzeqeshje: ))))

----------


## Izadora

Izabella

Te uroje nga zemra pac vetem mbaresi ne jete !
Suksese suksese suksese 

1.

2.
Pijet i paska sjell elsaa 
3.
Shpreh nje deshir ku do me ik :-D

----------


## elsaa

Izadora kot qe e pyet ku do me ik.... e di une e ka mar malli per atdheun  :ngerdheshje:  

Apo jo Izabella ?

----------


## Izadora

Ku eshte balta me e embel se mjalta ?
Aty ku do shkoj helikopteri  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## martini1984

Was soll ich schreiben
Keine ahnung was soll das sein,
aber ich weiss
das du besonders muss sein.
Herzlichen glückwunsch IZA:


Viel Glück  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 
LG & Naten.

----------


## *suada*

Hajde hajde kush na paska ditelindjen  :buzeqeshje: 
Mu befsh 100 vjece yllo. Te uroj te kalosh sa me bukur kete dite.
Behu tape dhe per ne  :buzeqeshje: 

Ps: O graria, ku eshte gta ime?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime urime izabella,edhe 100 tjera.*

----------


## tutankamon

GEZUAR DITELINDJEN IZATROPPOBELLA.  nuk po te them rremujaxhie sot spo ta prish te pakten per sot , u bofsh sa mali tomorrit !!

----------


## tetovarja87

Asnjehere mos e mere datlindjen
si lamtumiren e nje viti te shkuar,
sepse nuk do mundje kurre t'a festoje ate,
Mendoje si mireseardhjen e nje viti plote,
dashuri,fate e lumturi....
GEZUAR PER SHUME VJETE MIKESHA IME TI.....

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Urime edhe 100 ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elonaa

Te uroj edhe 100 vjet te tjera te mbushura plot sukses e lumturi.

----------


## davidd

happy birth day sweetie....

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Izabella, jetëgjatësi, dashuri, harmoni e prehje të vazhdueshme...*

----------


## RockStar

*Urime ditelindjen izabella . Te uroj edhe 100 vite tjera. Fat dhe suksese ne cdo hap te jetes.*

----------


## leonardito



----------


## alem_de

Urime te perzemerta per ditlindjen Izabele.U befsh 100 vjec.Fat e lumturi ne jete.

----------


## e panjohura

I gezofsh edhe 100 te tjera!

----------


## J@mes

Gezuar ditelindjen izabella!
Te uroj shendet dhe gezime kudo.

----------


## letaa

Gezuar ditelindjen fat lumturi dhe dashuri ne jete
u befsh 100 vjet

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Gezuar edhe fat e lumturi ne jete.

Nese emri jot i vertete eshte Izabella, komplimente! I love that name.

----------

